# Short tem apartment lease



## Kiwi Johno (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking for apartment for 3 months. Partly furnished or furnished apartment Ampang/Bukit Bintang/Bangsar if anyone has or knows of. Professional couple no kids away a lot. *****


----------

